# Eclipse Fehler



## Antoras (15. Apr 2008)

Hi,

ich hab mir aus Interesse gerade Eclipse runtergeladen. Nachdem ich einen Java-Quellcode geladen hab und ich diesen testen wollte kam diese Fehlermeldung: The selection cannot be launched, and there are no recent launches. 

Warum kann das nicht gestartet werden? Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## Guest (15. Apr 2008)

Was für Code? Was hast du selektiert? Compiliert dein Programm?


----------



## Antoras (15. Apr 2008)

Ich hab nur ein ganz normales Applet geschrieben und nein es ist nicht compiled. Ist das der Fehler? Ich finde in Eclipse keine Funktion zum Compilen. Bisher hab ich dafür immer so ein Programm namens "RealJ" genommen. Das geht nur nicht mehr. 
Kann man mit Eclipse gar nicht compilen?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Apr 2008)

Eclipse kompiliert automatisch inkrementell bei jedem Speichern. Vielleicht mal kurz in die Anleitung schauen respektive ein Cheat-Sheet mitmachen?


----------



## Antoras (15. Apr 2008)

Ich hab jetzt gedacht, dass das vllt. ein kleiner Einstellfehler ist. Die Hilfe ist mir jetzt zu umfangreich, die schau ich mir morgen mal durch. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## ARadauer (16. Apr 2008)

du hast wahrscheinlich einfach auf den grünen > Button also Run gedrückt... der führ das letze gestarte Programm aus....



> The selection cannot be launched, and there are no recent launches.



Klicke mit der Rechten Maustaste auf die Applet Datei - Run As -> Java Applet

das nächste mal gehts dann auch über den grünen Knopf...


----------



## Wildcard (16. Apr 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du hast wahrscheinlich einfach auf den grünen > Button also Run gedrückt... der führ das letze gestarte Programm aus....


Nicht mehr so ganz. Mit 3.3 hat er still und heimlich seine Funktion geändert und ist jetzt smart und verwirrend  ???:L


----------

